# Art representing mbti functions



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

https://mbtiresourcerer.blogspot.com/ - here I've found sth like that:















But can't find any other functions. I'd be cool if anyone would find any more of theese or other meme/doodle stuff concerning that matter XD.


----------



## CoeurGrenadine (Jun 1, 2017)

I found this :redface:


----------



## Way Farer (Jun 2, 2017)

Have you seen the "sarcastic functions" images? A google image search would bring them up. I can't figure out how to post images or else I'd post them instead!


----------



## Longlive (Jul 5, 2017)

lol, dats funny


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

Were these it?


----------



## CoeurGrenadine (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## CoeurGrenadine (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

Aww I love these, though they seem to paint me as types very different from what I actually am (unless I've been gravely mistaken about my actual type). I seem to be coming across as an ENXJ when looking at the patterns of these comics.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

I never bothered to break down the functions of my INFJ husband until I saw the chart under the first picture.

On paper he's someone I'd want to shove into on-coming traffic and laugh while he waxes existentially why it happened.
Despite this, I swear I love him-somehow. I'm sure he'd say the same about me.

As for myself, I find that I fit the S stereotype more (than N), but then I am often torn between the two and I hear that is a specialty of the ENTJ.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Disturbing display of toxicity of typology.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

CoeurGrenadine said:


> View attachment 683674
> 
> I found this :redface:


INTPs ain't honest, they're truthful.

Also INTPs are more commonly male.



Dustanddawnzone said:


> View attachment 692626


Damnit, the Si one is true.

As to Ne and partially Ti, this one is more true:













CoeurGrenadine said:


>


Prussia... (T_T)



>


NTPs ain't pretentious hipsters lol



>


Definitely not BFFs with the INFP and INTJ lol - my Ti and Fe would die in a fire. INFPs tend to have similar interests and similar perception, but we don't think alike - with INTJs, it's neither, but they're more willing to be rational.

If anything, it would be the ENTP and the INFJ.



>


The ISTP one is wrong - they carry everything with them wherever they go; "out of sight out of mind" is a Si thing.



>


Damn


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Disturbing display of toxicity of typology.


Yet your comment is the most toxic thing here. Pour that toxicity into making more of your art, preferably one piece symbolizing each function. And then post them in this thread.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

@Blue Soul will you reply


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Yet your comment is the most toxic thing here. Pour that toxicity into making more of your art, preferably one piece symbolizing each function. And then post them in this thread.


There's nothing toxic about observation that tumblr typology memes are pure cancer and promote shallow stereotypes and mistypings.


----------



## Verizzles (Aug 29, 2017)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> There's nothing toxic about observation that tumblr typology memes are pure cancer and promote shallow stereotypes and mistypings.


Have you ever considered having fun? Might cure the stick up your ass.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

